# nas laterais /da prancha



## William Stein

There's something wrong with this phrase, isn't there? I looked on Google and some of the copies omit the "/" , which changes the meaning. In any case it should be "naS laterais", shouldn't it? And I don't understand "pôr outro local" at the end:

2. Dispositivos de Segurança
Os cilindros de massa fabricadas e importadas para comercialização no País deverão dispor dos seguintes dispositivos de segurança:
[...]​a.2) proteção fica ***na laterais /da prancha de extensão traseira***, para eliminar a possibilidade de contato com a área de movimentação de ricos [should be "riscos"], pôr outro local, além da área de operação;​ 

2. Safety Devices
Dough cyliders manufactured and imported [whether manufactured in Brazil or imported?] for sale in Brazil shall have the following safety devices:
a.2) a fixed protective device ***on the sides/in the rear extension board***, to eliminate the possibility of contact with the moving area of risk, [????] besides the area of operation.


----------



## Ana ElSy

Hi, William

Those misspellings: *naS*; *ricos* , *pôr *and also */* are really odd, indeed. Is this phrase part of a translation? Or, was this doc scanned? If so, it is likely the reason of such oddness. My suggestion:

a.2) proteção fixa nas laterais da prancha de extensão traseira, para eliminar a possibilidade de contato com a área de movimentação de riscos por outro local, além da área de operação;

*** <--- What does it mean? 


_... "possibility of contact with the moving area of risk..."_

I would write:
- ...possibility of contact with the area of moving risks... 

Although it also sounds strange. Anyway, from what I've understood,this is the best interpretation I could 

A prancha de extensão traseira deve dispor de proteção fixa em suas laterais para eliminar a possibilidade de contato humano com a área de movimentação de riscos da prancha (por isso ela precisa ter proteção), de modo que o manipulador/funcionário tenha acesso somente à área de operação da prancha.

I hope that might have helped...


----------



## anaczz

O sentido da primeira parte é:
"Dough  cyliders whether manufactured in Brazil or  imported for sale in Brazil shall have the following safety devices:"

Naquele documento NR12 Comentada, há umas definições:

Para fins de aplicação dos requisitos da NR 12 para cilindros de massas, qual o significado dos termos técnicos?
· Cilindro de massa: máquina utilizada para cilindrar a massa de fazer  pães. Consiste principalmente de mesa baixa, prancha de extensão traseira, cilindros superior e inferior, motor e polias;
· Mesa baixa: prancha de madeira revestida de fórmica, nas posições  horizontais, utilizadas como apoio para o operador manusear a massa;
· Prancha de extensão traseira: prancha de madeira revestida com fórmica, inclinada em relação à base, utilizada para suportar e encaminhar a massa até os cilindros;
· Cilindros superiores e inferiores: cilindram a massa, possuindo ajuste de espessura e posicionam-se entre a mesa baixa e a prancha;
· Distância de segurança: mínima distância necessária para impedir o acesso à zona de perigo;
· Movimento de risco: movimento de partes da máquina que podem causar danos pessoais;
· Proteções: dispositivos mecânicos que impedem o acesso nas áreas de movimentos de risco;




Ana ElSy said:


> Those misspellings: *naS*; *ricos* , *pôr *and also */* are really odd, indeed. Is this phrase part of a translation? Or, was this doc scanned? If so, it is likely the reason of such oddness.



Ana, core comigo... Isto faz parte da nossa legislação e o texto está exatamente assim. Tem muuuuuitos erros de tipografia e outros que a gente nem consegue entender como foram cometidos...


----------



## William Stein

Thanks a lot to both of you for your invaluable and detailed assistance.

Based on that info, maybe it should read:
Dough cyliders whether manufactured in Brazil or imported for sale in Brazil shall have the following safety devices:

a.2) protective devices on the sides and on the rear  extension board to prevent the possibility of contact with dangerous moving parts from any place other than the area in which the operator is working;​


----------



## Audie

William Stein said:


> Os cilindros de massa fabricadas e importadas  para comercialização no País deverão...
> 
> Dough cyliders manufactured and imported [whether manufactured in Brazil or imported?]


 

Que dureza num trechinho só! 

Se o inglês tivesse variação de gênero e número no particípio, William iria sofrer beeeeem mais, coitado!


----------



## Ana ElSy

anaczz said:


> Ana, core comigo...


 
Assim tá bom?




*William*

I wouldn't have made a better choice


----------



## Ana ElSy

Audierunt said:


> Se o inglês tivesse variação de gênero e número no particípio, William iria sofrer beeeeem mais, coitado!


 

Olhe pelo lado bom... na llíngua alemã, além do masculino e feminino, ainda temos o artigo _neutro_. 
Isso me faz pensar, qualserá a mais difícil das línguas para se aprender?


----------



## William Stein

Audierunt said:


> Que dureza num trechinho só!
> 
> Se o inglês tivesse variação de gênero e número no particípio, William iria sofrer beeeeem mais, coitado!


 
I do make mistakes in Portuguese, of course, but you can't blame me for these ones because they're all in the original:

http://www.mte.gov.br/legislacao/normas_regulamentadoras/nr_12.pdf


----------



## anaczz

William, Audierunt is not blaming you! He is noticing how many errors there are in just one sentence from the original!




Ana ElSy said:


> Assim tá bom?


Perfeito... ou, às vezes:


----------



## William Stein

okay, sorry, I misinterpreted it


----------



## Ana ElSy

I'm afraid that the misinterpretation happended when reading _inglês _= English person. But on that sentence, _ingles_ = English Language

..._Se *a língua inglesa* tivesse variação de gênero..._


Ou, talvez, sei lá, eu também tenha entendido errado 



*anaczz*
Eu acrescentaria estes aqui:  .............................


----------



## William Stein

Yes, I thought you meant "if the Englishman changed gender more often..."


----------



## Ana ElSy

William Stein said:


> if the Englishman changed gender more often...


 

Wow...


----------



## Audie

Girls and boy, sorry for the misinterpretation of my sentence.

Thank you, anaczz and AnaElSy, for clarifying the meaning!



William Stein said:


> Yes, I thought you meant "if the Englishman changed gender more often..."



No, sir, I really didn't mean that!

And... Wow too!


----------



## William Stein

Just kidding, but it seems like a lot of people think I must have copied the Portuguese wrong -- in fact I don't type it at all, I just cut and paste directly from the original


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

William Stein said:


> Thanks a lot to both of you for your invaluable and detailed assistance.
> 
> Based on that info, maybe it should read:
> Dough cyliders whether manufactured in Brazil or imported for sale in Brazil shall have the following safety devices:
> 
> a.2) protective devices on the sides and on the rear  extension board to prevent the possibility of contact with dangerous moving parts from any place other than the area in which the operator is working;​



I've been watching this thread closely and was unable to help because I could not, for the life of me, make any sense of the original. (!!!) Your translation is far better than the original and it finally makes sense!
Only someone who has not come across with this sort of "technical manuals and legislation" can possibly think you have copied it wrong. Most manuals, especially the ones related with these technical areas, are indeed incomprehensible.

Congratulations, you did a great job!


----------



## William Stein

Thanks a lot, I need all the encouragement I can get because I have to translate hundreds of pages of these things.


----------



## Audie

William Stein said:


> Just kidding, but it seems like a lot of  people think I must have copied the Portuguese wrong -- in fact I don't  type it at all, I just cut and paste directly from the original
> ...
> I need all the encouragement I can get because I have to translate hundreds of pages of these things.



Believe me, William, I believe in you!   

You really did a great job.  It's much more easier for those with a  minimum grammatical knowledge to understand those sentences through your  English version.

And that's why I copy and paste 4translatingEnglish's post saying all that I would like to say: 



4TranslatingEnglish said:


> ...unable to help because I could  not, for the life of me, make any sense of the original. (!!!) Your  translation is far better than the original and it finally makes sense!
> Only someone who has not come across with this sort of "technical  manuals and legislation" can possibly think you have copied it wrong.  Most manuals, especially the ones related with these technical areas,  are indeed incomprehensible.
> 
> Congratulations, you did a great job!




.....
By the way, I, too, didn't "change gender"...  :



anaczz said:


> William, Audierunt is not blaming you! He *She *  is noticing how many errors there are in just one sentence from the original!


----------



## William Stein

Thanks Audierunt, but don't forget that it if the final translations are good it's largely due to the all the expert help I get on this website. I can't make heads or tails out of a lot of these sentences by myself.


----------



## anaczz

Audierunt said:


> By the way, I, too, didn't "change gender"...  :



Desculpinha! Eu bem que fui ao seu perfil, mas não há gênero defindo lá...
Deixe estar, que eu também tenho sido chamada de o anaczz a torto e a direito...


----------

